# Tonight! Fri Nov 2nd - C86 special at HDIF at Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Nov 2, 2012)

Totally forgot to mention this. Come along, it'll be ace!


It's time, once again, for our bi-annual C86 Special. An evening where we set aside northern soul and Motown and modern indie pop, and concentrate solely on jangly and noisy indiepop from 1986, 1987 and thereabouts. Wave farewell to Belle & Sebastian, Camera Obscura, Allo Darlin', Magnetic Fields and the rest. Bid adieu to The Supremes, The Temptations, Gloria Jones, the Beach Boys, Love and so on. And welcome instead the bands that helped create the music and the scene that we celebrate week in week out at HDIF. Without these bands, there's be no Stuart Murdoch or Elizabeth from Allo Darlin' (no Go-Betweens = no "Talulah" after all). And without these songs, there'd be no HDIF. So come and dance and rejoice and help us keep the faith - even if you're not entirely sure what a C86 band is, you'll recognise the sound and the spirit for sure!




Expect to hear: Another Sunny Day * The Bodines * The Brilliant Corners * The Close Lobsters * The Clouds * The Corn Dollies * The Farmer's Boys * Felt * The Flatmates * The Field Mice * The Go Betweens * The Groove Farm * The Haywains * The Hit Parade * The House Of Love * The Housemartins * James Dean Driving Experience * The Jasmine Minks * The June Brides * Kitchens Of Distinction * The Loft * McCarthy * Monochrome Set * The Motorcycle Boy * My Bloody Valentine * The Orchids * The Pooh Sticks * The Popguns * Primal Scream * The Sea Urchins * The Shop Assistants * The Siddeleys * Strawberry Switchblade * Talulah Gosh * The Trashcan Sinatras * The Wake * The Waltones * The Wolfhounds * 14 Iced Bears

Our guest DJ is Rocker, from the The Flatmates and The Rosehips who, like me, will be playing songs by the above (and more) from crackly old C86 vinyl. Just as it should be. We'll also be hosting an exhibition of C86-era gig posters. This will feature a couple of the posters from last year's exhibition, but will mostly comprise of a brand new set of posters for shows by The Pastels, The Vaselines, Biff Bang Pow!, The Go-Betweens, The Television Personalities, June Brides, The Close Lobsters, Dolly Mixture, Even As We Speak, and loads more. If you have jpegs of any other gig posters or flyers from that era, please get in touch. The more the merrier!

To help you get in the mood for Friday, we've compiled a C86 podcast, featuring many of the bands we'll be playing on Friday night.
You can listen to that here - http://www.mixcloud.com/hdif/hdif-podcast-18/

This will be the fourth time we've held a C86 Special. Photos of the one from this May are here -http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/may42012a.html

So, yes, come along! The atmosphere at these nights is always very special, and there's something about the old school environs of the Canterbury Arms which suits the music perfectly.

------------
How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Friday Nov 2nd
Canterbury Arms, Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, SW9 7QD, 9pm-2am. £4 for members, £6 for non members. Membership is free fromhttp://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk
C86 Special!

We play:
Another Sunny Day * The Bodines * The Brilliant Corners * The Close Lobsters * The Clouds * The Corn Dollies * The Farmer's Boys * The Flatmates * The Field Mice * The Go Betweens * The Groove Farm * The Haywains * The Hit Parade * The House Of Love * The Housemartins * James Dean Driving Experience * The Jasmine Minks * The June Brides * Kitchens Of Distinction * The Loft * McCarthy * Monochrome Set * The Motorcycle Boy * My Bloody Valentine * The Orchids * The Pooh Sticks * The Popguns * Primal Scream * The Sea Urchins * The Shop Assistants * The Siddeleys * Strawberry Switchblade * The Trashcan Sinatras * The Wake * The Waltones * The Wolfhounds * 14 Iced Bears


----------

